# THE Mr. Aqua 12G Long Iwagumi (UPDATE: BACK ON TRACK)



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice hardscape.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

Subscribed, I can't wait to see how this turns out. Very nice hardscape.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Is that on a glass desk? Maybe its fine but it would make me nervous. Ya gotta figure its roughly 100lbs filled. 

Great start though!


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

OoOo Love the look of the Mr. Aqua 12 gallon 36" long rimless!


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

100lbs on such a long surface area should be okay. I'm not an expert so correct me on this. 

12G Longs have fun dimensions.
I love your hardscape


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
Yeah I was a bit worried about it being on my glass desk!
I made a custom ADA style garden mat out of a yoga mat to
help with evenly distributing the pressure! Also its on the glass
sections that has a structural support bar underneath so i hope
all goes well! 

Quick question, Dry start the HC: Y/N?

Thanks!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Very nice start! Definitely dry start with HC.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking good! I say go with the DSM.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks great. I really want to get my hands on one of these low tanks.

Just curious, what do you plan on doing for the filter inlet and outlet? It seems like something specialis needed for a tank that has so little height.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks very good and I really like the dimensions on this tank. If I could add some CC I would make a little more of a mound in the pile of rocks and possibly even raise the substrate towards the back of the tank.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Armonious said:


> Looks great. I really want to get my hands on one of these low tanks.
> 
> Just curious, what do you plan on doing for the filter inlet and outlet? It seems like something specialis needed for a tank that has so little height.


For the filter intake/outlet,
I so far plan on just cutting down my zoomed ones untill i can get my hand on a GLA glass intake/outlet! (hopefully they make one short enough!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> ooks great. I really want to get my hands on one of these low tanks.
> 
> Just curious, what do you plan on doing for the filter inlet and outlet? It seems like something specialis needed for a tank that has so little height.


I plan on just cutting down the stock zoomed intake and outlet.
Here are some updated photos with the new light. I ended up
with the dual T5NO version as the single tube one was discontinued. 
I hope its not too much light! I will be running pressurized co2 when
I flood so I hope this wont turn into an algae breeding pond.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the way it looks so far!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

That is such a sweet sized tank. I may have to get one!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody have experience or know which side I should put the intake on, and on which
side the Outlet should go. For best flow, seems logical to have outlet on the right on intake
on the left, but Im a rookie so I really don't know. All i will have for plants are HC and maybe some hair grass.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

That is such a sweet hardscape! I can't wait to see how this tank turns out


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

I think you aim the return at one of the larger rocks so that the flow hits it and bounces around. I would put the intake at the opposite side of the return.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

Just to let you know thats is just T5 not T5HO so if your going for a little less light you will be fine


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

tank looks great! is there no way to put that light on legs? i think it would look a lot better and you would get a better spread of light i think. regardless, it looks awesome.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow great looking tanks, not too sure if we can get mr aqua tanks around my area, but the dimensions of this tank is pretty sweet


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> Just to let you know thats is just T5 not T5HO so if your going for a little less light you will be fine


Yeah, i know its a T5NO but i was just thinking with it being so close to the substrate it may put out PAR thats in the high light range



> wow great looking tanks, not too sure if we can get mr aqua tanks around my area, but the dimensions of this tank is pretty sweet


i see that your in BC, im in calgary and i couldnt find them anywhere for the life of me so i just asked my LFS and they ordered it. Im sure with you being in vancouver youd even have more selection!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I can get these from my supplier but the shipping is prohibitive to cost. I'd need to order a pallet of tanks and honestly Im not sure I can move that many tanks without losing money. You have a great start here. Im super jealous of anybody with one of these tanks. Such fun dimensions. Ive never seen one I didnt like the layout. Wish these were more readily available...


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the 501 is not up to the task of filtering that tank. I've had them on a couple 10 gal and a 30c and I felt they were barely adequate. A 3 foot tank might be too much for just one filter. You might have to settle for a more robust feature or double up on the 501.

You might also want to think about a powerhead on one side pushing water to the side with the filter intake. Harder to hide with an iwagumi setup.

That said, I think its a great start.

-charlie


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

nice hardscape. where did you get the rocks from?


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I can confirm that the 501 is NOT enough filter for this tank. With the intake on one end and the outflow on the other end it creates a current to about halfway across my tank ( same tank-similar layout ) Ive got an Eheim 2213 that is waiting to be installed on mine ASAP. 




trackhazard said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the 501 is not up to the task of filtering that tank. I've had them on a couple 10 gal and a 30c and I felt they were barely adequate. A 3 foot tank might be too much for just one filter. You might have to settle for a more robust feature or double up on the 501.
> 
> You might also want to think about a powerhead on one side pushing water to the side with the filter intake. Harder to hide with an iwagumi setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome hardscape and cool aquarium, what are the dimensions? Can't wait to see it filled with plants!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> Awesome hardscape and cool aquarium, what are the dimensions? Can't wait to see it filled with plants!


Dimension: 35.4″ x 8.3″ x 9.4″.
12 Gallons.



> I can confirm that the 501 is NOT enough filter for this tank. With the intake on one end and the outflow on the other end it creates a current to about halfway across my tank ( same tank-similar layout ) Ive got an Eheim 2213 that is waiting to be installed on mine ASAP.


Drats! Well ill run it on there for now as i really didnt want a 2213 due to size. I guess
ill have to source a 2211. Do you know if that will suffice?



> nice hardscape. where did you get the rocks from?


I got the rocks from my local big als.
$2.50 a pound which didnt seem to bad!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Way cool! I love your tank and hardscape!


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE:
Finally found some HC kicking around. Man that stuff isnt easy to find up here! Really bummed the LFS only had one pot left tho. Anyway this is the best I(my back) could do!

How often are you guys misting/opening up the saran wrap?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

nice =) i just love the dimensions on 12 gallon longs so panoramic =)


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good job with the tank so far. Everything looks great. It's always nice to see another Canadian on here.

As for the filter, another option is to buy another ZM 501 and use one on each end of the tank. That'll make sure that both ends get some water flow. Otherwise, a 3' long tank with only one input/output source would be hard to get sufficient circulation without creating a tidal wave effect.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I really enjoy this layout and a tank this size. the zm501 should work so-so, but i think you may desire an upgrade in filtration. best, el g


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

After having the tank for a while I love the layout too but I think it would be perfect if the depth was say 1.5 times bigger. Yeah as for the filter I'm picking up a 2213 and just going to leave the 501 on a little dwarf puffer 3G I have! Should I still pit the intake and outake on opposite sides with the 2213 or should they be on the same side as I see many mini-m and mini-l setups?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Subscribed!
I just got that exact same tank a few days ago, and finished the hardscape.. I'll be posting pics and a journal soon. 

I have 2x ZooMed 501s, and plan on running one at each end. As for lighting, I got a 36" marineland double bright LED fixture. I'll be keeping CRS in there, so I really want the cooler running LED lighting. Hopefully its enough light.

Great job on your scape.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Update: Mar 5 2011

Went to the lfs today and they had these aquaflora "plant in a cup" thing. Ive never seen HC lookin' so healthy so I had to grab two of them. Check it out! Hopefully it will fill out pretty quickly now casue I'm getting anxious to flood this thing!

Still have over half of one cup left!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That HC looks awesome. I've never seen the Aquaflora things before. Are they exclusively sold in Western Canada?

Great job with the tank so far!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

I know there based out of Abbotsford BC! If you check their website i think they ship anywhere in Canada! Not sure if they have them in the eastern stores tho.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

My husband just got one of these. He's thinking of partially emersed. It's still in the thinking/gathering materials phaze.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow those baby tears really look great! I've never seen anything like those before in a store. It looks like something someone on a forum would sell. Good quality good amount


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

i've seen the aquaflora plants, they're really healthy and they give quite a bit in those containers


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Lookin good. you can always spread out that HC a little more from the clumps if you felt so inclined. would take off a little faster. Really like the setup.


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

Going to be very appealing to the eye when this is grown in...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Aquahollics said:


> Going to be very appealing to the eye when this is grown in...


I second this! Hardscape is awesome roud:


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE : March 16

Decided on the 2215. This leaves me the option of running something inline and not worrying about the flow. Right now its just set up on a 5 gal bucket to test flow rates and see how quiet the eheim really is. 

I did a quick little test to see the flow rate with the full set of media and I measured 131 gph! Pretty decent considering 164 gph is the rated flow without media.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice scape! I have an Eheim 2213 on my 30 gal (it is a little underpowered)!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got my sera 500 reactor in the mail. Looking forward to hooking it up to test the flow reduction from this reactor as i cannot find much on how these accurately reduce flow rates.I should also be flooding the tank sooon. Stay posted!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE : March 26, 211

Hooked up the reactor and flooded...FINALLY.
CO2 is cranked (just over 2bs) to reduce melting
Dosing excel and flourish till my order from rootmedic comes in =D
Last thing on the list to check off is the lilly pipes and drop checker!
Enjoy

PICS:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## SIKULIBERKAS (Mar 26, 2011)

i hope my cuba can pearling like that! roud:
nice hardscape


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I picked up those Aquafloura tubs of HC and dwarf hairgrass for my 5.5 gallon. They are pretty handy, no soil and no algae. There is a company in Abbotsford, BC that grows them. Their whole lineup is grown that way. They are perfect for dry starts. Many of the LFS here around Calgary sell them, but they mark them up almost double. You still get a good amount for the money though.

Where'd you get that 12 long? Was it local or ordered online?


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> Where'd you get that 12 long? Was it local or ordered online?


check pm!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

any updates on this? The tank is looking awesome


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work man


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE: April 12 2011

Heres just a few pics on the progress as requested.
Added 5 Ottos and 5 Harlequin Rasboras..... 2 jumped and 2 
died so im left with only one lonely guy! Should be grabbing more this weekend.


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

Gorgeous tank and scape. I really wish these tanks were available here. Although I'm tempted to have one made to the approximate dimensions. Some of the scapes I've seen in the 12G longs just look so... epic? The photos could easily be of an 8foot tank, really great use of space


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

gorgeous! where did you buy the tank and rocks?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Great tank. The depth is so cool. The hardscape makes the tank, I have seen hundreds of Iwagumi tanks with just HC, it's rare for me to really like the combo but this just works so well.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Do the fish splash the light fixture seeing as it is mounted so low to the water with no glass canopy?


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

perhaps a few anubias petite among the rocks? I think i'd add a nice, subtle flourish.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

The light fixture dosent get splashed too often, the outlet on the one side creates some bubbles which splash it but barely.


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful! I love the pearling HC!!!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Love it. I wish my 12g Mr Aqua looked that pretty. Unfortunately I seem to be having a nasty brown algae issue.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

ADA said:


> Love it. I wish my 12g Mr Aqua looked that pretty. Unfortunately I seem to be having a nasty brown algae issue.


Ahhhh, I've been away in Europe for a month so let's pray that my tank hasn't been overtaken by algae while I've been gone. I turned down the photoperiod to 6 hours and fertz only once a week by my sister haha. Let's also hope my paintball co2 has held a steady bubble count. I'll update in a week when I'm home.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

e.wan said:


> Ahhhh, I've been away in Europe for a month so let's pray that my tank hasn't been overtaken by algae while I've been gone. I turned down the photoperiod to 6 hours and fertz only once a week by my sister haha. Let's also hope my paintball co2 has held a steady bubble count. I'll update in a week when I'm home.


you are a very brave man to leave your sister in charge of your tank :icon_eek:


----------



## roundar (Jun 12, 2011)

It has been too long since the last update... I fear the worst.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally found some time to update the tank!

*New equipment:* HYDOR ETH, DIY Drop Checker, New DIY CO2 valve and gauge
*New fauna:* Pea puffer from another nano tank teardown

*Also:* anyone have any shot in the dark of an idea why some of my HC is browning?
..... Photoperiod is 8 hours, excel, flourish, and nitrogen everyday; double the Seachem dosage. Should I be worried?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

you probably need phosphorus and more potassium along with calcium and mag...It really looks like phosphorus and co2 deficiency though.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing dimensions looking good. Where did you get the tank if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> you probably need phosphorus and more potassium along with calcium and mag...It really looks like phosphorus and co2 deficiency though.


+1 my thoughts exactly

Tank looks very nice though ^^


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Kayen said:


> Wow, those are amazing dimensions looking good. Where did you get the tank if you don't mind me asking?


ordered the tank at pisces pets in calgary,
they have quite a few mr. aqua rimless tanks in stock right now tho


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Update! :bounce:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! Lovely tank. Where did you get your lights at? Been trying to find the same one


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

A TRULY BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!!

I WISH we could get those types of plants here!!! The only ones we have local are similar, but NOWHERE NEAR THE QUALITY OF PLANTS!! Most of the ones I find in the big box stores are bog plants too!

I would LOVE to have one f those tanks one day!!!

Keep up the awesome work!!!
Drew

P.S. did ya get the browning HC figured out??


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Tank looks nice but puffers really need more cover... How many do you have?


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE:

I got the browning of the HC figured out I think. Raised the light up about 3 inches and added a plexiglas cover to help in evaporation and jumpers! I think there was just to much light for the HC before.

I've also added some dwarf hair that my lfs had. I'm not set on the location of them yet but give me some suggestions.

Pics later today!!


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE:

So my aqualight called her a day not to long ago and left me without a light for 3 days. Everything seemd to survive decently except a few strands of the DHGs. I replaced the light with a Marineland Double Bright. Anxious to see if it can sustain growth.

I also got a plexi cover made but it has mad condensation problems which cut down on the light getting through significantly. May have to cut a slit in the middle to let some air flow or remove it all together. We will see!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the exact same light and tank! This light has proven to be way too bright for my tank, which turned into an algae farm. I have shrimps in there, so I'm not comfortable using Co2 or Excel, so after much experimenting, I ended up lifting the light to about 10 inches away from the top of the tank, and I only have it turned on about 6 hours a day. As of now, the algae is under control, and the plants are doing really well.
Even my HC is growing albeit very slowly. 

Please keep us up to date, I'm very anxious to see how this light goes for you.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's my tank.. (I actually started with TWO of these lights, thinking that one would not be bright enough)..


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> I have the exact same light and tank! This light has proven to be way too bright for my tank, which turned into an algae farm. I have shrimps in there, so I'm not comfortable using Co2 or Excel, so after much experimenting, I ended up lifting the light to about 10 inches away from the top of the tank, and I only have it turned on about 6 hours a day. As of now, the algae is under control, and the plants are doing really well.
> Even my HC is growing albeit very slowly.
> 
> Please keep us up to date, I'm very anxious to see how this light goes for you.


I will update for sure! Im anxious to see if this will grow as well as the T5 did. How did you hang your light by the way? Any pictures? As of now i just have zip ties around the whole fixture with the chain connected to them. GHETTO


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know the light has 202 PAR at 9" below the fixture. So you can probably 15" above to use the light for 8 hours a day.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

> I know the light has 202 PAR at 9" below the fixture. So you can probably 15" above to use the light for 8 hours a day.


thanks! Guess ill raise the light a bit then


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

e.wan said:


> I will update for sure! Im anxious to see if this will grow as well as the T5 did. How did you hang your light by the way? Any pictures? As of now i just have zip ties around the whole fixture with the chain connected to them. GHETTO


Oh hanging it is easy. Get some nice either stainless steel or brass screws. They need to be the same size as the steel pieces that slide at each end. Pull the steel pieces out, put the screws in, and use chain to hang.

Like this: (my screws are ugly tho.. I'm going to replace them)


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, black screws and silver chain/cable would look nice.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

2in10 said:


> I know the light has 202 PAR at 9" below the fixture. So you can probably 15" above to use the light for 8 hours a day.


What's that mean.. is "202 PAR at 9" below the fixture" strong light?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to have two of them set up, and made a nice Koa wood fitting... I suppose I could make something similar for the single light.. in fact. I think I will.

Two of these is WAY too much light though.. 










Then I used chains as well:


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a pretty sick rig! i can defiantly see how that was too much light tho.
whats your photoperiod like?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

ADA said:


> What's that mean.. is "202 PAR at 9" below the fixture" strong light?


LOL and then some for a planted tank. Hoppy and Plantbrain say 40 to 50 PAR at the sand is a good figure to shoot for.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Decided to go a new direction after the HC did not take a liking to the Double Bright.
Java Fern and Anubis Nana.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that mean the light is too much or too low?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, I can't not chime in re: HC and your lighting choice. Since your light fixture can easily be raised and lowered, that's not why your HC wasn't a success. It was a combination of things: lighting, fertilization and CO2.


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

im not sure how the new look will compare but im excited to see the outcome, hopefully it will bring less headaches


----------

